# Meow!



## lechat (Aug 5, 2006)

I guess this is somewhat belated since I've already posted, but hi anyways. 8)

I'm currently mom to three kitties: Rex, who's a huge love; D-chan, also known as the "baby cat"; and most recently, Charlie, an abused cat who was headed for the SPCA. All three are domestic shorthairs--Rex and the baby are gray tabbies, and Charlie is a tuxedo cat. Charlie has been living with me for almost two weeks and is slowly settling in. (Thanks for pointing me here, Cloud!)

So, meow!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello Lechat and welcome


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , please post pictures if you can! :wink:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome :kittyturn


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Lechat


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the cat forum


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome Welcome Welcome


----------



## ilovepiratecats (Jul 16, 2006)

bonjour, lechat!


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope you have tons of fun here on this forum! i know I have. And I've only been here for 3 days! :lol:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

It's so much fun to talk to people about their cats and other such things. i am having a spectacular time here, I hope you do as well.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures of your cats! :wink:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Any pictures?


----------

